# FREE drawing of your mini raffle



## Sixstardanes (Jan 4, 2008)

Would you like a mini of yours to be drawn in a cartoony style like these?










If so just reply to this thread before Jan 6th

and I'll at random choose the winner.

*_posting a pix couldn't hurt either_*

For the winner I'll draw a cartoony color version of yourmini that you send me a pix of.

I'll email you the finished jpg of it upon completion free of charge.

By entering this contest you are giving me the a-ok to draw your mini

and acknowledge that I retain the copyright on the art I will create.

Why am I doing this? Why not!

I enjoying drawing horses.


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2008)

I love your drawings!!! I can't wait to see what you draw, whoever is the lucky winner!!!

Here's my entry:


----------



## skanzler (Jan 4, 2008)

OOOHHHH cool count me in. You do a great job.



Sixstardanes said:


> Would you like a mini of yours to be drawn in a cartoony style like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponyboi09 (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me In


----------



## Diana (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, please count me in to.


----------



## drk (Jan 4, 2008)

That's so cute... Count me in


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I would love one! You do such an awesome job.

Here is my picture!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job, count me in


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 4, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 4, 2008)

ME TOO.

You can go to our website to see if you want to use a photo.

www.paintbynumbersranch.net

Great job on the drawings. You have talent.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in!! Too cool! I love drawing but I could never get the 'cartoony' style





Here's our boy:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my lil' boy "Spirit", he was born with attitude! LOL~


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, fantastic.

you can go to my site(in my signiture)

If you dont like any of them, I surly dig a couple out for ya!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are soooo cute!!!! Count me in!!!


----------



## hrselady (Jan 4, 2008)

ME TOO !!!

here's 2 pics of my girl











your so talented.. i cant wait to see the winner!!


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Me too, but I don't know how to throw pics on here. If I win, I can send you one or two. Thanks.

Vicki


----------



## Cara (Jan 4, 2008)

do we psot with the picture of our horse?? heres my girl jus tin case, thank you so much for doing this by the way, its a awsome idea!!!!cant wait to see who wins















ps this last shot is what my mare is famous for, that expression!


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow- this is so great of you to do!! I would LOVE if I won






you are very, very talented!! I'd pick between the following photos:
















actually... I don't know



!! Maybe not!! I'll really have to think it over!!









Good luck in choosing! (please don't consider those photos as my choices- I'm still deciding!!



)


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in too please. Here is my mare.


----------



## Erica (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll play as well, you are very talented and your work is amazing.

I have a multitude of pictures - plenty on my site Erica's tiny Trotters

But I have many, many more


----------



## REO (Jan 4, 2008)

*Me too please!!*






Watch my avatar and see some of my horses! I'd LOVE it if you picked one of mine!


----------



## mininik (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got a pony that I would love for you to draw.


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Jan 4, 2008)

First off - Happy B'Day Jill from one Cappy to another! What a photo .. What's the story behind it? Too Cool!

You can use our Avitar for our entry .. Love your "style"


----------



## Reble (Jan 4, 2008)

Cannot wait to see the final pictures


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 4, 2008)

Ohhhh, i love your pictures. I was just admiring all of your Dane designs too. Wonderful! I would love one for my daughter. She lost both of her horses last year and she is only 7. Took it pretty hard as you can imagine. I don't have a photo handy right now. Sorry.


----------



## SHANA (Jan 4, 2008)

count me in, look on my website for pictures.


----------



## sammyelle (Jan 4, 2008)

This is really cool of you





Count me in


----------



## littleones (Jan 4, 2008)

OK - this sounds like fun - your drawings are great!!!!

Here's my double Buckeroo bred mare - Boones Little Buckeroo Doll - with her 2007 colt sired by Little King Buckeroo Bishop (a full brother to Erica's - Big City Buck!!!!!). And the tagalong colt is a buckeroo grandson!!!!!






www.mistymoonequines.com


----------



## HJF (Jan 4, 2008)

They are really good! Here are a few of my pictures.


----------



## PromiseAcres (Jan 4, 2008)

This would be awesome. I too don't know how to post pics, but you can find my favorites on my home page of my website.





http://www.freewebs.com/promiseacres/index.htm

Thanks


----------



## sdmini (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG lady I love your sense of humor. I was rolling when I was looking at your website earlier and went through your art site. I have a friend who has done Dane rescue for years and can so picture the Dane-ger Zone and the couch being commendered for "their booty".


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd love to enter too

thanks

Lori


----------



## JaniceZ (Jan 4, 2008)

oh!! please count me in!! they are so cute!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jan 4, 2008)

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## RnRs Lilnickers (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me it too please!











if these won't work then I will find different ones. You do great work!


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! You are so GIFTED! and what a wonderful gesture to have this contest. Bless you for your kindness! No matter who wins, it's gonna be awesome! And your DANES! I was raised with harlequin Great Danes before I was of school age and a big old boy by the name of Bobo was the first love of my life!

Here's the first adopted of our three wee little dwarf girlies, Dolly. She is absolutely silly, kissable, hugable, goofy, sassy, bossy, and sweet...besides completely adorable! Am I biased, OF COURSE!









Here's a few progression pix of her first year.


----------



## speckles (Jan 4, 2008)

OOoh, me too, me too. Will have to sort out a picture but would love one!

Sandra


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 4, 2008)

How's this for "cartoon-fodder"?


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 4, 2008)

here is our filly






We have others on our website.

www.paintbynumbersranch.net


----------



## Devon (Jan 5, 2008)

Well Im going ot take a try at another contest lol one day my luck will change 

Little Zorro




!

His classic getting out of troubel face;






Definition of his prissy personality but I gotta love it



!


----------



## alongman (Jan 5, 2008)

Me too please


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh... I would love this. Please consider the following picture as my entry:

She is CRFS Imagine That. She is my husband's horse. I think she is the most photogenic one we have. He would love this. That is so generous of you to offer this great opportunity.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 5, 2008)

Is this open to horses only, or can a mule enter?


----------



## RedWagon (Jan 5, 2008)

I would love to win! You do such a great job! We are getting ready to paint a mural in the barn & this would be perfect! Here is one pic, but feel free to look at my website for others!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, I'd love a chance to enter...

Thank you


----------



## CritterCountry (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's my two, you could pick whichever










Storm










Sable


----------



## Getitia (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd love to enter as well.

We have several photos on our website.

I always liked this photo. This guy was into everything


----------



## painthorselover (Jan 5, 2008)

here is my entries!~ i couldnt choose between wich one!~


----------



## kleiner (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like a chance at this too. Count me in.


----------



## twister (Jan 5, 2008)

Count me in too.

Yvonne


----------



## appymini (Jan 5, 2008)

That be so cute.I`ll put my name in.






You pick anything on my website that you like.


----------



## countrycharm (Jan 6, 2008)

oh am i to late count me in please!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 6, 2008)

First I'd like to say thanks for all who entered.

It was tough picking a winner

so instead of one - there are TWO!

They are.....

*Erica & Bunnylady*

If you two could email me at [email protected] that'd help to get the ball rolling.

After the art has been completed I'll post it for all to see.

Thanks ever so much for the comments on my art. It is appreciated.

Who wouldn't enjoy drawing some of these beautiful babies that you all have.


----------



## Erica (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah! Thank you!! I've got several pictures on my website, and also have online photo albums if you don't find something on my website you like I'll give you access to the photo albums as well.

Your artwork is so good, I can't wait to see what you put together


----------



## Alex (Jan 6, 2008)

WooHoo Erica and Bunnylady!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Erica and Bunnylady.

I cant wait to see the portraits....


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats Ladies. Can't wait to see the finished products. Cheers


----------

